# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Video  Dr. Lindsey 6 months out from 2nd case, fine hair

## Dr. Lindsey

This nice fellow works overseas and we did his frontal "U" a year and a half ago.  He has fine hair and grew in pretty well.  His tuft thinned and we did a second case to fix the tuft and add to the lateral hairline (always needed in fine hair guys), and the rest we put behind his first case into the crown.



He's 6 months out from case 2, and looks good.  We'll see him back in a couple of years when he gets back to the US.



Now some of you may question why we staged it this way.  So, he had a decent tuft when we started 18 months ago, and by keeping the tuft a little long, he was able to do the first case with almost nobody noticing he had any work done.  Then when the tuft had thinned, we repaired that and he simply combed his hair forward, again "going under the radar" and few people noticed his case.



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp6JGmO4FVc


Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

